# UK - The look out Bracknell Berkshire



## Special eyes'd (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Guys

I'm new to mountain biking and live in the bracknell in berkshire area close to the "Look out".

I've recently been out riding and occassionally tagged on to the end of a group to try and know where there is a good run. Some people have names for the trails like chicken run, the wall.

Does anyone have a map of the trails in bracknell's look out? And is there anyone who meets up for rides on the evening/weekends?

Thanks
Luc


----------



## richjar (Jan 8, 2006)

hi there

I go there quite a bit because I live locally. I dont know of any maps, its best just to explore and ride the trails - there is some great riding. 

The local club is berks on bikes I believe, otherwise you could try the local bike shops ibike in crowthorne, or mountaintrax in wokingham - I think they might do rides now and then. 

have fun!
Richard


----------



## austin_bike (Apr 2, 2005)

I have ridden there 3-4 times, pics and trail info at: http://www.austinbike.com/index.asp (in the "international" section, not the travel photo section) but I don't have a map.

You should hook up with the folks at MTBUK http://www.mtbuk.co.uk/phpBB2/index.php


----------

